
Engineer spends 15 years fireproofing his house and saves it - stretchwithme
https://www.businessinsider.com/california-fire-fireproof-home-sonoma-county-kincade-2020-2#but-for-arai-making-it-through-the-fire-was-bittersweet-as-many-of-his-neighbors-were-forced-to-move-when-their-homes-were-destroyed-im-happy-to-have-survived-it-arai-said-but-you-know-im-very-unhappy-that-i-lost-all-my-neighbors-16
======
Awelton
That's an interesting paragraph. I wonder why they didn't write an article
about it?

